# (NE) HRCH Hank's Settin' The Marsh On Fire



## Daren Galloway (Jun 28, 2012)

Hips: Good
Elbows: Normal
Eyes: Normal
EIC: Clear
CNM: Clear
Yellow Factored
75lbs


OFA Link: http://www.offa.org/display.html?appnum=1570909#animal
Pedigree: http://www.huntinglabpedigree.com/pedigree.asp?id=72035
Entry Express Record: https://www.entryexpress.net/loggedin/viewDogHistory.aspx?mdi=212916

100% Amateur trained and handled to a Derby 4th and JAM in 4 trials from 14-17 months old. HRCH at 26 months, going 1/1 in Started, 2/2 in Seasoned and 5/6 in Finished with the one fail being a break and a pickup. Did not handle on a single mark in his Hunt Test Career. Will be running Qual's this fall and next spring. 
Email me at [email protected] if you are interested.


----------

